

Frontend developers, compile this in your JVM to get hired by Mashape - fosk

The serious one: http://blog.mashape.com/become-a-mashaper-were-looking-for-a-frontend<p><pre><code>  // FIXME: Fix statement at line 2, too many submissions we can't handle all that
  if (me.girlfriends &#62; 2)) System.out.println("Submit one to Mashape, Inc.");

  List&#60;Language&#62; languages = me.getLanguages();
  Iterator&#60;Language&#62; iterator = languages.iterator();

  List&#60;PlusType&#62; plus = new ArrayList&#60;PlusType&#62;();

  if (me.learnFast) plus.add(PlusType.CAN_LEARN_FAST);

  boolean knowsLanguages = true;
  while (iterator.hasNext()) {
	Language language = iterator.next();
	switch (language) {
		case ProgrammingLanguage.JAVA:
			knowsLanguages = knowsLanguages &#38;&#38; (language.getLevel() == LanguageLevel.MONSTER);
			break;
		case ProgrammingLanguage.JAVASCRIPT:
			knowsLanguages = knowsLanguages &#38;&#38; (language.getLevel() == LanguageLevel.OBI_WAN_KENOBI);
			break;
		case ProgrammingLanguage.SCALA:
			plus.add(PlusType.SCALA);
			break;
		case ProgrammingLanguage.GROOVY:
			plus.add(PlusType.GROOVY);
			break;
		default:
	        	plus.add(PlusType.CAN_SWITCH_TO_OTHER_LANGUAGES);
	}
  }

  return (knowsLanguages &#38;&#38; me.getPassions() == Passion.HTML5 + Passion.CSS3 + Passion.JQUERY 
                       &#38;&#38; plus.size() &#62; 1 &#38;&#38; me.existLove(Love.CONTINUOUS_DEPLOYMENT) 
                       &#38;&#38; me.existLove(Love.FAST) 
                       &#38;&#38; me.existLove(Love.PASSION_BREAKING_RULES);
</code></pre>
http://www.mashape.com
======
sthlm
Are we just supposed to spend 20min coming up with random classes to make the
function return 'true'?

This seems to be more busy work than something that requires a lot of
thinking.

Maybe I'm missing something...

~~~
fosk
nope, before compiling, you can just read the code and guess what's trying to
say. It's a joke, I'm not really asking people to compile random code.

